# Air Muscles



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has posted on this before, if so, I'm sorry. I've used this method before and it works really well.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-air-muscles!/


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Very interesting!

Do you think its possible to substitute something like sections of a bicycle innertube instead of latex tubing?

I ask because latex is quick to degrade. Also do you have a handy source for the nylon sleeve?

Thanks for posting this.


----------

